# spread betting



## stathis (Mar 30, 2008)

Γνωστό και ως _spread trading_ (δεν αναφέρομαι στο κομμάτι των αθλητικών στοιχημάτων). Πληροφορίες εδώ και εδώ.

Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει απόδοση στα ελληνικά. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε λεξικά, οπότε βασίζομαι μόνο στο ίντερνετ.
Μερσί :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2008)

Μεταφέρω τη σχετική εγγραφή από το Οικονομικό Λεξικό Χ-Σ:

*spread betting.* Στοιχήματα σε ανοίγματα (χρηματιστηριακών δεικτών, τιμών μετοχών, συναλλάγματος, εμπορευμάτων). Επέκταση του συστήματος των ποδοσφαιρικών στοιχημάτων και στον χρηματοοικονομικό τομέα. Πρόκειται για νέο «προϊόν» που απευθύνεται σε όσους θέλουν να αναλάβουν τους σχετικούς κινδύνους ή να ενεργήσουν αντισταθμιστικά (βλ. hedging). Ο παλαιότερος φορέας IG Index ιδρύθηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970. Στην Αγγλία, τα σχετικά κέρδη φορολογούνται και οι εργασίες διεξάγονται και μέσω του Internet (on line).


----------



## stathis (Mar 30, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκο.
Μας κάνει το "στοιχήματα σε ανοίγματα"; Δεν εμφανίζεται πάντως στο Google. Να προτείνω το "στοίχημα διασποράς"; Ούτε αυτό εμφανίζεται πάντως, αλλά μου κάθεται λίγο καλύτερα.
Υπάρχει πάντα, βέβαια, και η λύση του αμετάφραστου...


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2008)

Θα πρότεινα «στοιχήματα στο άνοιγμα τιμών (αγοράς–πώλησης)» (δες spread, άνοιγμα στο Google). Το στοίχημα διασποράς θα σήμαινε μοίρασμα των χρημάτων σε πολλά στοιχήματα για σιγουράντζα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2008)

Το _Λεξικό της Σύγχρονης Οικονομίας_ του Σταφυλίδη αποδίδει το Spread Trade ως "Συναλλαγή Διαφοράς". (Επίσης, δίνει Spread Option = Δικαίωμα Διαφοράς, Spread Lock = Εξασφάλιση Διαφοράς.) Επομένως προτείνω να εξεταστεί και η απόδοση "Διαφορά" για το "Spread".


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Τον έχω κοιτάξει τον Σταφυλίδη (όπως και τον Δεσπότη και τον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη). Αυτά που λες αναφέρονται σε επενδύσεις, ενώ το spread betting δεν είναι επένδυση, ούτε χρηματιστηριακή συναλλαγή. Πολύ απλά, είναι στοίχημα που αφορά το πώς θα κινηθούν κάποια χρηματιστηριακά προϊόντα, αλλά η όλη διαδικασία είναι εξωχρηματιστηριακή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2008)

Ουδόλως διαφωνώ - απλώς πιστεύω ότι το "στοίχημα διαφοράς" αξίζει να εξεταστεί ως εναλλακτική απόδοση.


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Το εξετάζω. :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 31, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, θα ήθελα να πω ότι --κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη-- καλό θα ήταν να αποφευχθεί εντελώς η λέξη "στοίχημα". Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι, απλώς να επισημάνω ότι το στοίχημα μου φαίνεται... κάπως.


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2008)

Και μένα μου φαίνεται κάπως το στοίχημα, αλλά δεν βρίσκω εναλλακτική, πέρα από το κομιλφό "στοιχηματισμός" και το "παίγνιο"...


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2008)

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι πρόκειται για «στοιχήματα» ή «στοιχηματισμό» (ο _στοιχηματισμός_ είναι νεολογισμός, απόλυτα αποδεκτός από όλους τους επίσημους και μη φορείς του ... σπορ).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spread_betting

Ας ξεφύγουμε από τον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη. Οι περισσότεροι δεν το μεταφράζουν, ένα-δυο μιλάνε για _στοίχημα διαφοράς_. Κάπου είδα _στοίχημα πάνω-κάτω_, αλλά μάλλον μετέφραζε το over-under betting. Πολύ θα μου άρεσε να λεγόταν «στοιχήματα στο εύρος απόκλισης». Θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 31, 2008)

Θα επανέλθω και εγώ με όρο που ΔΕΝ θα περιλαμβάνει τη λέξη "στοίχημα".


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Θα επανέλθω και εγώ με όρο που ΔΕΝ θα περιλαμβάνει τη λέξη "στοίχημα".


Σπόντα: Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς ότι θα επανέλθεις με «ποντάρισμα»...

Ως προς την επίσημη χρήση του _στοιχηματισμού_, να τι εννοώ.


----------

